# 23 vs 24 oder LG gegen Acer



## RedoX (14. August 2010)

Hallo

Es ist an der Zeit einen neuen Monitor zuzulegen!

Vlt noch eine Anmerkung:
Der monitor wird hauptsächlich für Filme und Spiele verwendet. In die Liste der Spiele zählt: Guildwars, Grid, COD MW2, CS:S (Clanspieler) Trackmania United (Clanspieler) und Starcraft 2 (Sehr niedrige Liga...)

In der engeren Wahl stehen diese beiden Modelle:
Acer G245HQ
Vorteile:
-Etwas grösser
-besserer Kontrast (80'000:1)
Nachteile:
-teurer
-kein DVI Kabel dabei
-schwerer
-leicht kleinerer Blickwinkel

LG Flatron W2343T
Vorteile:
-günstiger
-DVI Kabel liegt bei
-leicht besserer Blickwinkel
Nachteile:
-schlechterer Kontrast (30'000:1 dynamisch)
-etwas kleiner

So ich weiss vlt. ist durch diese Aufzählung die Antwort schon da, dennoch weiss ich net für welchen ich mich entscheiden soll. Geld spielt bei mir eine Rolle, und beim Acer sind es halt 30Fr. mehr für den Monitor + nochmals 20Fr. fürs DVI Kabel (nur VGA ist vorhanden). Das sind 50Fr. mehr was doch ziemlich viel ist...

Was würdet ihr mir raten?


----------



## chelios4 (14. August 2010)

Kauf den acer der hat einen besseren Kontrast und das ist wichtig. Hir steht auch noch das  er http://www.player.de/2010/01/27/ace...g-display-mit-full-hd-und-2-ms-reaktionszeit/ NVIDIA 3D Vision fähig ist da er 120 hz hat. Wegen dem Pries: Qualität kosten halt und sowas schaft man sich einmal an und das wars.


----------



## RedoX (15. August 2010)

Im ersten Moment habe ich gestutzt, da im Onlineshop nix von 3d steht...

Jedoch hat sich das schnell geklärt: 
Auf der Seite von dir gehts um den G*D*245HQ
Ich habe nur den G245HQ angeschaut (ohne das D). 

Doch jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass auch der ohne das D 120Hz  hätte und eine Raktionszeit von 2ms. Erstaunt mich denn so sieht es im Shop aus: ProdukteDetails2
Also, er sieht anders aus, hat eine Reaktionsz. von 5ms und von 3D steht nix... 
Ist es nun der oder net?
(Ach ja zudem steht hier 24'' und anderswo nur 23.6...)

Edit: das ist doch der andere: http://digitec.ch/ProdukteDetails2.aspx?Reiter=Bilder&Artikel=186784

Edit2: Das hat mich noch mehr iritiert:
http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=168403
http://hwspirit.com/the-acer-aspire-g245hq-24-inch-gaming-display/


Ist es nun der selbe oder nicht? Ich würde mal sagen, nein... aber ganz sicher bin ich mir net wegen dem 2. Link wo doch klar steht: 


> Acer Aspire G245HQ is a 24-inch gaming display that is going to be available in January/February on the market for everyone willing to get a 120Hz Full HD monitor. This is actually going to be the first Full HD display with a 120 hertz panel that will be also compatible with Nvidia’s 3D Vision active shutter glasses in order for you to enjoy games, movies an pictures in Stereoscopic 3D.
> 
> und
> 
> Here are the full specifications for the Acer Aspire GD245HQ:



ja was denn nun -.-


----------



## Superwip (15. August 2010)

Ich habe einen Acer GD245HQ auf meinem Schreibtisch stehen und kann dir bestätigen: er ist 3D fähig. und ein Duallink DVI Kabel liegt bei.

Der G243HQ ist nicht 3D fähig; von einem G245HQ höre ich zum ersten Mal, auch auf der Acerseite ist er nicht zu finden; möglicherweise irgendeine schweizer Spezialität (auf der CH Seite von Acer finde ich allerdings anstelle des G243HQ nur einen G24, der auch nicht 3D fähig ist)

Da du ganz konkret ein CS Clanspieler bist würde ich dir den GD245HQ aufgrund seines untermittelmäßigen Inputlags nicht empfehlen; dieser lässt sich zwar durch deaktivieren von Overdrive im Servicemenü reduzieren, dadurch steigt aber die Reaktionszeit deutlich an (in der Situation aber wohl das kleinere Übel)

Die 3D Fähigkeit und auch die 120Hz Fähigkeit des GD245HQ würde ich weiters schon mal als deutlichen Vorteil werten

Ich persönlich bin mit dem Monitor sehr zufrieden, manchmal fallen nur die starken Choronaeffekte ein wenig störend auf

Als weitere Alternative nenne ich hier den LG Flatron W2363D- er ist zwar etwas teurer als der GD245HQ bietet aber mit aktiviertem Thru Mode einen der geringsten Inputlags aller aktuellen LCD Monitore


----------



## Whitey (15. August 2010)

Der Flatron W2363D ist denke ich auf jedenfall etwas besser als der Acer in sachen Inputlag und Coronabildung, wenn man wirklich einen noch besseren Monitor sucht kommt eigentlich am Alienware Optx AW2310 nicht vorbei, der ist aber vergleichsweise auch teuerer. 

Was man aber noch dazu sagen sollte ist, dass alle 23-24 Zoll Geräte nicht an die besten 22 Zoll Gaming Monitore heranreichen, denn einen Inputlag von 2ms schafft soweit ich weiss nicht einmal der Alienware, dafür schneidet er in sachen 3D (Ghosting) am besten ab.


----------



## RedoX (15. August 2010)

Interessant sieht auch der Samsung SyncMaster P2350 aus

Nun gut, wie es aussieht ist der Acer der gleiche, ausser dass er kein 3D hat. Wie gross ist der Inputlag denn? 2Frames? Mehr, weniger? Nun, momentan spiele ich mit einem HP Pavilion f1703 und bin gar nicht mal so schlecht. Die Eckdaten dieses Monitors sind:


> Panel: TN + Film
> Reaktionszeit: 25 ms
> Kontrast: 350:1
> Helligkeit: 250 cd/m2
> ...



Ich denke also, dass auch der Acer G245HQ eine deutliche verbesserung darstellen würde, da ich wie gesagt anderes gewohnt bin. (Der HP ist btw. mein Monitor, den ich seit vielen Jahren, 5 oder so) habe.


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. August 2010)

Der Acer G245HQ ist wirklich ein toller Monitor den ich nur weiter empfehlen kann 
Nicht soo sehr für "schnelle" Schooter geeignet aber ansosnten top.
Der SyncMaster P2350 ist auch gut allerdings auch sehr günstig, die beiden tun sich nicht allzu viel, ob dir der fast doppelte Preis egal ist 
Alleine schon wg den 120HZ würde ich den Acer kaufen


----------



## RedoX (15. August 2010)

Die Frage ist halt: 
CS:S ist ein Shooter, ohne frage, aber so schnell ist dieser nicht (klar im vergleich zu MW2 schon)
Aber mal mit einem Quake verglichen ist er direkt langsam, da es nicht wie in Quake um schnelle Movements, Strafejumps sondern mehr um Taktik geht. 

Zudem war meine Aussage vlt. etwas übertrieben, klar ich bin Clanspieler, aber nicht eines Top-Clans bei dem es um jede Nanosekunde geht etc. sondern eher ein kleinerer Clan. Klar ist es gut, wenn der Monitor besser ist, jedoch will ich net so viel Geld dafür ausgeben. Und wie gesagt habe ich auf einem viel schlechteren gespielt, da ist wohl alles besser^^

Nun ich denke du hast wieder den GD245HQ im Auge, denn der G245HQ hat keine 120Hz und kein 3D, kostet dafür aber weniger als die hälfte des GD245HQ...


----------



## Whitey (15. August 2010)

Muss es den umbedingt ein 23 oder 24 Zoller sein, denn einen Samsung 2233RZ bekommst du schon für 250 €, den Acer würde ich alleine wegen der Coronabildung und dem Inputlag von 18ms nicht kaufen. 

Ps: Bei CSS kommt es auf schnelle Drehungen an, deswegen ist dort Coronabildung, Schlierenbildung und Inputlag ein Nachteil, richtige CSS-Pro-Gamer zocken sowieso nur mit einer Röhre da diese Latenzfrei Arbeitet.


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. August 2010)

Wenn du CSS spielst nimm den Acer mit 120hz , ganz klar!!
Ich war selber profisioneller CSS spieler und kann dir sagen das es mit einem 60Hz TFT zwar geht aber ein 120Hz da wirklich von Vorteil ist bei schnellen Reaktionen...


----------



## Whitey (15. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Wenn du CSS spielst nimm den Acer mit 120hz , ganz klar!!
> Ich war selber profisioneller CSS spieler und kann dir sagen das es mit einem 60Hz TFT zwar geht aber ein 120Hz da wirklich von Vorteil ist bei schnellen Reaktionen...



Sorry das ist nicht richtig, da nicht jeder 120HZ Monitor die selben Leistungswerte hat kannst du auch den Acer nicht einfach aufgrund seiner 120HZ generell für Spieler empfehlen, da er im vergleich zu andern 120HZ Monitoren und auch zu normalen Monitoren Leistungsmässig den kürzeren zieht.


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. August 2010)

Ja, okay aber im Vergleich sind 120HZ ganz klar von Vorteil, weshalb ich auch ne zeitlang mit CRT Monitiren gespielt habe die ganz klar am besten sind für css und 1.6


----------



## Whitey (15. August 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> aber im Vergleich sind 120HZ ganz klar von Vorteil



Das auf jedenfall wenn der 120HZ Monitor insgesamt auch gute Leistungswerte hat. 

Zum vergleich mein Samsung 2233rz hat einen inputlag von 2ms und keine Coronabildung, der Acer hat einen inputlag von 18ms und Coronabildung.


----------



## RedoX (15. August 2010)

Nunja, 3D bringt mir nicht viel, da ich momentan eine AMD Grafikkarte habe...

Nun, ich habe noch Clankollegen gefragt. Aus dem CSS Clan hatten nur 2 von denen die ich erreicht habe, haben einen24'' oder 23'', der eine hat einen Asus VH242H, der andere einen LG Flatron M237WDP. Andere setzten lieber auf 22'' oder kleiner, teilweise auch weil die Grafikkarte nicht mehr leistet.


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. August 2010)

Jap, ich habe auch ne Zeit lang mit dem hier gespielt (css) Acer V3 Value V243HAbd, 23.6", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI (ET.FV3HE.A03) bei Preisvergleich / EU: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Klar kann er nicht mit nem CRT mithalten aber die Leistung an sich ist für den Preis echt super


----------



## Whitey (15. August 2010)

RedoX schrieb:


> Nunja, 3D bringt mir nicht viel, da ich momentan eine AMD Grafikkarte habe...



Das macht garnichts, ich benutze 3D-Vision auch nicht, da es bei mir um die guten Leistungswerte des Samsung 2233rz ging, du kannst die 120HZ auch mit einer ATI nutzen.



RedoX schrieb:


> Andere setzten lieber auf 22'' oder kleiner, teilweise auch weil die Grafikkarte nicht mehr leistet.



Was hast du den für ne Grafikkarte, nicht das wir die einen 23" oder 24" mit einer 3870 zusammen empfehlen.

Ps: Wie viel Geld willst du den ausgeben (bitte in Euro)


----------



## RedoX (15. August 2010)

Jetzt bin ich an dem Punkt an dem ich net weiterweiss^^

Also ich hätte halt schon lieber etwas eher günstiges, da ich somit noch eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen kann (GTX-460 oder so) da meine jetztige eher schlappmachen würde bei den Games...

Edit: Momentan eine HD:5770

Nun im Budget ist fest eine GTX-460 eingeplant, deshalb sollte ich mich beim Monitorkauf etwas einschränken^^

Nun ich hatte testweise eine HD5850 mit einem 20'' (Testweise weil der Bildschirm nach 2 Montaten zu Rauchen beginn...)
Die 5850 war jedoch nur geborgt und somit ist die 5770 drinn, die auch mit FullHD laufen würde, klar aber ich habe gerne höchste Quali und so^^


----------



## Whitey (15. August 2010)

Eine 5770 wäre denke ich bei 1680x1050 noch relativ gut dabei, bei 1920x1080 ist sie schon nicht mehr wirklich zu empfehlen. Wieviel Geld hättest du den jetzt für den Monitor übrig?


----------



## -Masterchief- (15. August 2010)

Für Css reicht auch ne 5770 bei FullHd 
Aber dennoch würde ich bei css zu nividia greifen...


----------



## RedoX (15. August 2010)

NIcht nur das, ich spiele nicht nur CSS wie du lesen konntest^^

Bei GRID und Dirt2 sind vollte Details und AA halt schon schöner, genauso bei MW2 usw^^

Also Momentan habe ich 550Fr, wobei die GTX-460 abgezogen noch etwa 300Fr. für den Monitor bleiben. Aber ich kann natürlich auch etwas mehr ausgeben (solange sich das wirklich lohnt) und die Graka erst etwas später kaufen, wenn wieder mehr Geld da ist!

Edit: Vom Prozessor her sollte das kein Problem sein, ich habe einen AMD Phenom X2 550, der jedoch zu einem X4B50 freigeschaltet wurde und sogar mit 3.6Ghz noch untervolted auf 1.1V läuft, also kein Problem xD


----------



## Whitey (15. August 2010)

Also die einzigen 3D-Monitore die du dir kaufen könntest wären der Samsung 2233rz oder der Viewsonic VX2268WM das sind aber beides 22" Geräte, wobei der Samsung etwas besser abschneidet als der Viewsonic. Der Samsung 2233rz ist einer der besten 22" Geräte wenn nicht monentan das beste 22" Gerät.

Ps: Für den 2233rz müsstest du aber noch 40 Fr. drauflegen, sofern ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, der 2233rz kostet 250€ das sind 340 Fr.


----------



## RedoX (15. August 2010)

349Fr. kostet er um genau zu sein, das würde im Rahmen liegen, jedoch hat der Monitor kein FullHD, was (da ich auch oft Filme schaue) schon noch ein Nice to have wäre. 

Für diesen Preis (sogar weniger) würde ich einen Samsung SyncMaster 2494HS oder einen Asus VW246H welche beide sehr gut abschneiden in jeweiligen Tests.


----------



## Whitey (15. August 2010)

Jo, da musst du dich selbst entscheiden, sehr guten Gaming Monitor 22" ohne Full-HD oder Multimedia Monitor mit Full-HD dafür aber nicht ganz so gut zum Zocken. Ich benutzte dem Samsung 2233rz nur zum Spielen wenn ich einen Film schaue hab ich noch meinen Fernseher der ebenfalls an meinen PC hängt.


----------



## RedoX (15. August 2010)

Ja eben, einen Fernseher habe ich net (Im Wohnzimmer ist der meiner Eltern, jedoch ein 10 Jähriger ohne HD von dem her^^)

Daher war meine überlegung auch schon einen Monitor mit integriertem Tuner, wie ich aber gelesen habe, taugen die nicht so wahnsinnig viel für den Preis... (Wäre halt schön mit DVB-T und auch mit AV-IN um die PS2 anzuschliessen...)

Edit:
Aber meinst du ich würde den Unterschied zwischen z.B. diesem Samsung mit 120Hz und dem Acer ohne dieses bemerken? Ich bin bis jetzt ja auch sehr gut mit meinem (schlechten) HP ausgekommen, der ja sicher (auch wegen den 25ms Reaktionszeit) auch ein grosses Inputlag hat...


----------



## Whitey (15. August 2010)

RedoX schrieb:


> Aber meinst du ich würde den Unterschied zwischen z.B. diesem Samsung mit 120Hz und dem Acer ohne dieses bemerken? Ich bin bis jetzt ja auch sehr gut mit meinem (schlechten) HP ausgekommen, der ja sicher (auch wegen den 25ms Reaktionszeit) auch ein grosses Inputlag hat...



120Hz hätten ja beide der Acer und der Samsung, um den Inputlag zu merken muss man schon sehr viel Spielen und extrem empfindlich sein, ich denke das würdest du nicht merken, aber dem Coronaeffect nimmt man leichter wahr.

Ich glaube für dich müssen wir komplett weg von den teueren 120Hz Geräten, wenn du möchtest vielleicht auch größer als 24 Zoll ohne Coronabildung und möglichst wenig inputlag.


----------



## RedoX (15. August 2010)

Hmm deshalb liebe ich dieses Forum, die Beratung ist einfaxh super xD 
Nun, bei anderer hardware ists jedoch einfacher, erstens lässt sich die leistung an diagrammen ablesen und zudem kenne ich mich da besser aus xD

Nun, also wie gesagt, ich brauche kein 3d, aber diese coronabildung (klingt nach bier xD) ich nehme mal an, dass dies schlieren im bild sind...
Nunja, natůrlich nehme ich auch gerne einen grösseren monitor, solange der preis und die leistung stimmt xD


----------



## Whitey (15. August 2010)

Dieser hier schneidet sehr gut ab, er hat weder Coronabildung noch einen extrem hohen inputlag ist aber nur ein 24 Zöller.

PRAD | Testbericht LG Flatron W2442PA-SF


Hier ein Bild plus Video zum Downloaden wie ein Coronaeffect im Spiel aussieht:

PRAD | FAQ Monitore

Hier noch ein Bild wie Coronabildung speziel beim Samsung 2494HM aussieht wenn man Fenster auf dem Desktop bewegt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: der Samsung 2494HM hat eine sehr extreme Coronabildung.


----------



## RedoX (15. August 2010)

Der w244pa wirkt interessant, jedoch wirkt der kontrast nicht so berauschend xD das nur 24 zoll ist wohl in anführungszeichen zu setzten xD


----------



## Whitey (15. August 2010)

Der samsung wäre sicher auch nicht schlecht, er hat zwar Full-HD aber ist leider nur ein 22" Gerät.

PRAD | Testbericht Samsung P2250


----------



## RedoX (15. August 2010)

Der p2250 sieht zwar interessant aus, ist in der schweiz aber nirgens mehr lieferbar und wird als eol aufhegührt...

Dazu noch eine Frage: 22 ist ja einige cm kleiner als 24. Wirkt fullhd.auf.22 nicht zu klein auch der text und so?

Entschuldigung für tipfehler da geschrieben @ Htc desire... xD


----------



## Whitey (15. August 2010)

Der Prad-Test ist vom 29.03.2010, bei uns ist der Monitor für 150€ Lieferbar.

5 cm unterschied sind zwischen 22" und 24" Geräten, mit sicherheit wird die Schrift auf dem 22" Full HD Gerät kleiner sein als auf einem 22" 1680x1050 was ich dem Gerät aber nicht als Nachteil anrechnen würde solange du nicht schlecht siehst . Ich würde das eher als Plus Punkt werten da auch Spiele durch den geringeren Pixelabstand an Qualität und schärfe gewinnen.


----------



## RedoX (15. August 2010)

Hmm vlt ein fehler seitens steg, mal warten, vlt. Ist er noch nicht lieferbar. Denn schön sehen die werte aus, vor allem der  preis ist mit 200fr. Sehr atraktiv.


----------



## Kampfschnecke (15. August 2010)

ich habe denn Acer GD25HQ mit 120Hz der ist sehr gut ist nur zum empfehlen in 3D auf jedenfall


----------

